# LFTS 11/4



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Perfect weather for my camo speedo! Probably my last sit before heading west next week to hunt the black hills.

Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Back to office have a girl out today and Monday. Was hoping my 4 days were better but oh well what do you do. Oldest brother is off now and will be at them. I’ll say one falls soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

dlawrence1 said:


> It's warm but they're still doing their thing. Good luck to all.


That's right. Kensington Metropark golfcourse was covered in deer during my drive home last evening. Good luck everyone. Y'all need to kill something today. As we always say, shoot early and often.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I’m out, took the day off. My boss is gracious enough to let me hunt his property. Set up in the saddle on the downwind side of a pond that is in the middle of his two corn fields. The fields come together in the corners and the deer funnel around the edge of this pond. If a buck comes through he will be in range. Shot a wall mounter here in 2019 and a real good buck in 2020 so fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

On my way to camp in the western UP FOR a couple weeks. 62 degrees on top of big Mac at 6am. Big cool down coming. Good luck gents.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck today fellas, last day of work for me on vacation till 11-17 he’ll yea got the 100 acre farm to myself sanilac out!!


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

dlawrence1 said:


> Similar, but yours looks better lol. Good luck on him.


Thanks!
I don't know how you pass them nice ones up.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

peacemaker68 said:


> On the way to Cass with GoLions. My favorite day of the season! Deer are moving in the headlights!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good news is that I'm back on the Cass farm...but unfortunately I'll be on the computer working all morning. I'll be hoping for a text from Peacemaker. May just have to sneak a peak at LFTS once in a while too Good luck everyone! I'll be joining you mid afternoon.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Sam22 said:


> Getting ready to head out the door at camp here in 0h. Supposed to be upper 70's today and tomorrow here. Deer are still moving just not midday. Good luck all! I have shot 2 good bucks on Nov 4!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sure am glad someone's seeing more deer than hunters down there. Shoot straight @Sam22 & @anagranite 
This was after my last sit on SW ohio public last weekend 😆


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m up. Not sure if I’m headed out it’s already 65f and after my shot on Wednesday im not feeling to great to release another arrow at a deer. I dunno maybe I’ll sit and observe


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

HuntinMichigan said:


> Thanks!
> I don't know how you pass them nice ones up.
> View attachment 864188


Ohh I read your first post wrong, you got him! Congrats!! Yea I won't be passing on that wide ten. He's on my list.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Had some chasing going on under my tree already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

1 doe and 2 small bucks......Come on big papa show yourself


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Well I can finally get in a tree again today but have to put my youngest on the bus first. Going to sit from probably 9 to 2 then help my brother put siding on his house. Hoping the late morning action keeps up.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Badfishmi said:


> I’m up. Not sure if I’m headed out it’s already 65f and after my shot on Wednesday im not feeling to great to release another arrow at a deer. I dunno maybe I’ll sit and observe


I hear ya! Although you really should never completely get over wounding an animal, don't underestimate the healing properties of putting a good one down with a perfect shot!
I'd say break out the crossbow, take some practice shots to get confidence back up and make sure it is still dead-nuts. Then, have at it!
Good luck!
<----<<<


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

58 with a light breeze here in Menominee county state land


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

in the office this morning, then headed out this afternoon. Hoping someone spills some blood. I'll definitely be out Monday morning #coldfront


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Setup on some scrapes this morning. So far 1 doe and a forkie.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Saw 3 bucks on the drive up. 25 ft up in my climber. Have a big bedding area in front of me and the river right behind me. Wind is square in my face. Let’s see some blood on the leaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Hey look they made a scrape next to my stand. this guy and a small 8 came in together then split at 40 yard


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Just had 4 dnfs move through. Could start to pick up here 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Something shut them off. Dead for my group except for the 140 i saw at 8am. Last night we saw lots
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Cameras have been showing activity half hour before or after light. I'm making a move to hunt closer to where I think they are bedding. This breeze will help cover my noise but it's been slow. I have 2 other guys that I've been texting and they've had a rough week. Hopefully tonight or next week.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Keep an eye out tommorow. I'm going to release some tommorow from down here on the southern border. From the weather report, sounds like they will be all over the lower peninsula by the afternoon.


I’m close to the southern border, I will have my eye’s to the sky. I sure hope there’s a few green one’s in the bunch, it’s my favorite color !
Flight


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Just had nice 2.5 9-point come through on a light jog. He had his mind made up to get somewhere. Couldn’t even get him to stop for a pic.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Pretty slow morning. 4 dnf’s and 2 small bucks. All pretty relaxed. Plan to hang out until 11:00. Tomorrow morning looks like duck blind time and hopefully deer movement gets a kick start on the back side of the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

2 doe and 2 fawn, a small buck chased one of the doe. Alot less action than last Sunday in this stand when I took the 8 pt. I'll try to stick it out until noon. Louie could step out of the corn at anytime.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> Keep an eye out tommorow. I'm going to release some tommorow from down here on the southern border. From the weather report, sounds like they will be all over the lower peninsula by the afternoon.


I wonder if my buck has been picking them up with his antlers so I can't find them?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A basket 6 just passed. Heading in for coffee.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

They are still moving in my neck of the woods. 4 bucks and at least 5 does so far. All with their nose to the ground


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Real slow here this morning in my new spot. Not even a squirrel.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Second buck in last 15 minutes.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

First two deer. This guy dogging a doe. Got within five yards of my tree. Shout out to Big Tuna for calling 10 o'clock.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Bowhunt said:


> Second buck in last 15 minutes.
> View attachment 864233


See u guys. I told ya !!! As for me, I haven't seen a deer yet. I might get skunked only maybe twice a year but I'm not giving up. Sit tight.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Temp is 45 in trout creek...game on boys!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Who knows, maybe all my local deer are out chasing balloons. 
Buddy just texted me and said his trail cams just started firing up. Bucks are on the move !


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I have no seen a deer in three weeks in the MNF. Mason Co. 

Gonna move stand and start over. Got find em can’t wait for em. 

Hoping I can find some sign in a short time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bad tracking weather on the way. Make them shots count.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Small 2 year old 8 just came through cruising hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Highlight of my day so far attached, I do have a doe and fawn bedded 100 yards in front of me.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s slowed here, wind seems to be picking up a little, going to give it 15 more minutes then I’m off to the house .
Flight


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Nonstop from first light til 9, quiet since. Shooter than maybe shooter 10 mins later got to 50 then does went wrong way. Lots of smaller bucks and dnfs. New hearing aids are sweet but jays are loud as heck.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Keep an eye out tommorow. I'm going to release some tommorow from down here on the southern border. From the weather report, sounds like they will be all over the lower peninsula by the afternoon.


I'll release some for you Dish, I'm south on Indy so they should reach you in S. MI it should be perfect.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Slow this morning. 1 small buck and probably 8 dnfs. The does seemed awfully on edge too, seemed like maybe the wind had them a bit skittish. They really won't know what to do tomorrow when the big gusts come in. 

Headed back home to regroup. Have my dad coming out this afternoon to hunt my property, hopefully put him on a big one.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

anagranite said:


> Cameras have been showing activity half hour before or after light. I'm making a move to hunt closer to where I think they are bedding. This breeze will help cover my noise but it's been slow. I have 2 other guys that I've been texting and they've had a rough week. Hopefully tonight or next week.


Good luck, I don't care what anyone says this hot weather definitely affects deer movement it's been terrible for me and all my neighbors. What really sucks is next week is supposed to be in the 70's pretty much all week as well. Gun starts on Saturday the 12th of November and that's when the big temp drop starts could make that first week of gun a hum dinger.


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Heading out soon, pulled a muscle in my chest getting my buck onto the kayak Wednesday night. Could barely hang my stand yesterday to hunt and was slow moving this morning. Wife says I’m getting old I can’t do it like I used to. I’m only 30 so I’m going to get out there in an hour or so to shoot another one just to prove her wrong 😂😂


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well after 2 full day sits and was going to sit all day today it’s been really slow so I’m probably heading in for a few. Son is on his way out. Saw two bucks and a few DnF.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm going golfing again today screw it. Beer, friends, sunshine and 75 on the course sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Good late morning coyote movement. Rage to the boiler room. Didn’t go 20!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Same 2 year old from earlier just walked by again 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice work on the coyotes today. I'm moving to a different area and setting a camera, then driving home. Setting stands over a mile from the road in 70 degree heat sucks. And I planned to leave after tonight anyway.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> I'm going golfing again today screw it. Beer, friends, sunshine and 75 on the course sounds pretty darn good.


I'm game!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just had my first encounter with Big Louie 2026. The saga begins...


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

anagranite said:


> Nice work on the coyotes today. I'm moving to a different area and setting a camera, then driving home. Setting stands over a mile from the road in 70 degree heat sucks. And I planned to leave after tonight anyway.


Especially in that terrain. Safe travels!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Up to 4 this morning, only thing close is a doe bedded in a tree top behind me .
> Flight
> View attachment 864218


Wait a minute! I have been going about this all wrong if your deer are in the tree tops.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> Just had my first encounter with Big Louie 2026. The saga begins...
> View attachment 864251


Congrats!
All that patience finally paid off.
Happy dance time!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> Just had my first encounter with Big Louie 2026. The saga begins...
> View attachment 864251


What a specimen!!!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> Well after 2 full day sits and was going to sit all day today it’s been really slow so I’m probably heading in for a few. Son is on his way out. Saw two bucks and a few DnF.


I’ll come take a post in your stand, Randy, to be sure WE don’t miss anything! You deserve a break man…..😜


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

What’s with the balloon reference? I don’t get it. PM if it’s sensitive content.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Some of the dnf’s from this morning. It’s going to rain this afternoon so I’m going to go sit in a stand that’s in the middle of some thick cover and try some calling. Been awhile since I’ve sat this spot but it’s worked multiple times in the past. It’s thick and tight, just hope they can hear the grunts with this wind.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> I wonder if my buck has been picking them up with his antlers so I can't find them?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rutcation has begun! 17 days of hunting in my future unless I tag out before then! I’m in the stand with scrapes all the way around me. A kill plot 40 yds in front of me and excellent bedding to my SE. 

Good luck and shoot straight!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Heck of a wind up here. Was just spitting some rain but looks like it should be about done now. Looking forward to it feeling like November again. These temps are for the birds. Good luck everyone, let's spill some blood.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Up in the stand and finally caught up on the posts since late morning. Glad Alex smoked that coyote…now hoping he can do that on a nice buck! What he failed to mention is that we finally had a tank/no doubt #1 show up on camera. He won’t let me post the pic…bad luck I guess. Looks to be pushing 150 or so…and 3 different days on 2 different cameras about 500 yards a part. I think he will help me pass up those nice 2-3 yr olds for at least another week Feels good to be back in the woods. Looks like Nov 4th anyways!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Waiting for the storm to pass. Lot of thunder . Looks like clear by 5


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

The rain has started in Montcalm!
Radar showed it missing us here.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> *It's time!!!!*
> Packing up tonight, and hitting the road to the NeLP woodlands dark and early tomorrow morning. *I'll be hunting 11/5 - 11/20* (if needed). See you all LFTS every day that I have service!!!
> I'm just going to enjoy every minute I can cuz there's a chance that it might be my last year up there.
> Good luck all!
> <----<<<


Enjoy yourself and reflect on the beauty of the woods. Drive safe and don't forget to take your best hunting socks...... you may find them in your gun case 

Stay safe and harness up


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in right next to my house. According to a cam this spot has been active and the wind is perfect. If it rains the house is close.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

The forcasts all showed a less than 30% chance of rain, so I trudged the mile back here to give it one last chance. I was all but set up and it started raining...ugh.

I don't think the heavy stuff will come down for quite sometime now...

63 degrees with cloudy skies and light rain here in Gladwin County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Never seen a deer this morning so I headed to a pop-up out in the crp field overlooking a turnip plot.
On a side note, my 77 year old master buck hunting neighbor downed a neighborhood bruiser. He nailed a 4 or 5 year old 9 point this morning. He shot this one using a draw loc because his shoulders are shot....just like the buck he shot. Congrats to him !!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

BBD!!!!!!!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Rain just pulled out of here in NW IN and is heading NNE to the mitten. Unfortunately, it didn't bring cooler temps. It started this am in the low 60s and is in the 70s now. But to my fellow hunting community, they will still move. 
7 more days till I get to travel north the WUP and live life again after a 50 week hiatus.

Stay safe and harness up.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

6 and an 8 at fifty yards!
Crappy pics.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone heard from Macs13 recently? Usually very engaged in our forms. Unless he got into a mess of squirrels, turkeys, and/or deer and is processing..... have to be a bit worried.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Had to cut my morning sit a bit short today, wife had an appointment. Look at the time stamp...like I told my buddy @aacosta, you can't make this crap up. Literally just put the cam up before the first pic. 

















On a side note, I'm back out. In a different tree but near by.


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> All settled in right next to my house. According to a cam this spot has been active and the wind is perfect. If it rains the house is close.
> View attachment 864315


Smart man ! Don't want to catch a cold so close to gun opener ! Shoot straight and aim small !


----------



## wolfeman50 (Oct 4, 2016)

First sit of the year for me.
Right behind the house









Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maple_Ridge said:


> BBD!!!!!!!


Awesome!! Can’t wait to see the pics!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

We got a hot one. Three little bucks competing. Needed a little action to break the balmy wind induced trance I was in. Back on point, lol.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m in and have a small 4pt in front of me now. Off to a good start!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Good luck to those out. Looks like a wash out here tonight. Tomorrow is not looking good either. Gonna spend some quality time with the family and spend Saturday processing my deer. See you all in a couple days!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

